# removing knockdown texture



## K_I37 (May 4, 2006)

There has been a lot of discussion on removing popcorn texture from ceilings. However, I'm looking for any suggestion on removing knockdown textrure from walls. In asking around, I'm told that I must first sand the sheen off the walls and then apply a thin coat of interior compound, more sanding, another coat of interior compound and sand again. Is there an easier way?


----------



## lxdollarsxl (Apr 16, 2006)

unfortunately no


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How much surface area are you going to do?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

You may be able to scrape a fair amount of texture off first
The most you can remove before sanding, the easier the following steps will be
But yes, that's the procedure

The alternative is to replace the drywall


----------



## K_I37 (May 4, 2006)

redline 

One room is 20' X 10' (200sq ft) the other room is 17' X 10' (170 sq ft)


----------



## Dale (Apr 7, 2006)

*Removing Knockdown Texture*

Hi, if available try to buy the compound in powder form whereas you mix it up yourself it should work out cheaper this way, let me add that if you intend to fill ontop of your scraped texture coating i think it may be best to seal the scraped area first as it will be very porous and the new stuff will dryout too quickly and may not adhere, ask the store owner for such a sealer, these are usually waterbasd, and tell him what you intend to do
Don't forget to wear a dustmask for all that scraping
Regards
Dale


----------



## HPS (Mar 10, 2006)

*Don't use bad advice from amatuers!!!*

Knock down testure is a simi-smooth texture, after it is sprayed on it the orange peel look is finished by flatening out the tops by dragging a blade over it to smoothen out the tops.

What ever texture finish you have pretty much is done in this method.

Do not remove the existing texture! Do not sand the existing texture! This causes more mess, dust, effort not needed. ie wasted time & energy........

Simply use a small 4" broad knife to scrape the high tops of the texture. If you find the texture too hard spray it with a spray bottle. After all the tops are knocked down. Simply moisten your joint compound with cool water enough to make it easier to float with a 12" or 14" broad knife to fill the pits & valleys.

Do not use a dry mix ever! Texture either dry or premixed joint compound is cheeeeeeap! By it in the 5gal bucket with a lid less than $10 you can add water & mix it right in the bucket and replace the lid between refills without it drying out and getting dried particles or dry clumps from mixing a dry compound.

Working drywall repairs or texturing we never sand, theres no need. Simply after the texture crusts up, use your broad knife to knockdown the edges. Try it it's easy!!!!


----------



## Dale (Apr 7, 2006)

*Removing texture from walls*

I have never sanded texture, but I suppose if you did sand off the sheen as advised earlier you may then be able to wet the remaining texture and completely scrape it fom the walls as long as you don't dig in your scraper & damage the surface.

Scraping off the high tops to make flattening the surface easier is called removing texture!

By using powdered texture you may have more chance for mixing the right consistency for filling!

Wetting the textured surface to soften it with water is quite a normal procedure for removing texture, but only if the paint used is water penetrable!

Dont forget to seal in between texture coats, and if you intend to sand its best to wear a mask.
Regards
Dale


----------

